# The Dome



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

So what do you have with dome, slight or extreme. Be interesting to see. Know the Strela is domed so not just divers, some military even. Some have lil dome some have more dome. Love or hate em we know they are out there. This one came in this week from a fellow member and was just logging in some pieces that came this week so the idea came, the dome. Had one of these maybe a year ago and missed it ever since

rats just noticed after I posted the pic the shadow on the minute hand from the seconds hand


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

I've got three Vostok Amphibias with nicely proud crystals... Now all on Natos which suit them down to a tee IMHO










I've also got two of these Sekonda (Slava) 'starbursts' (and another on the way) which have lovely, domed and raised crystals - this one's modded with a Sekonda Deluxe dial as the original was knackered










And the beautiful Strela. Those Russians loved their 'domes'...


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

I don't seem to have many with domed xtals, but I do have a few:

The orsa Monstrum.










Omega Speedsonic.










Omega SM300 (soon to be posted to it's new owner)










Bulova Accutron Snorkel


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

I have a couple. I love domed acrylic. it always feels so much warmer and more tactile than mineral/sapphire.

My RLT Sub300T










and my Rlt15 which was modified by George with a domed acrylic instead of the mineral that I believe it originally had... not got a really good shot of the dome on this one though but you can tell it's there.


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

My only one i think, Oris


----------



## Jocke (Jul 5, 2008)

James said:


> So what do you have with dome, slight or extreme. Be interesting to see. Know the Strela is domed so not just divers, some military even. Some have lil dome some have more dome. Love or hate em we know they are out there. This one came in this week from a fellow member and was just logging in some pieces that came this week so the idea came, the dome. Had one of these maybe a year ago and missed it ever since
> 
> rats just noticed after I posted the pic the shadow on the minute hand from the seconds hand


That zeno is on my list, I love the dial and the dome crystal. It' got the DOXA looks but way cheaper.

BTW. fun thread, unfortunately I don't got any watch with a dome...


----------



## squareleg (Mar 6, 2008)

The Zeno Explorer has a nice dome to it. I'll see if I can get a decent pic of it later.


----------



## Livius de Balzac (Oct 6, 2006)

Domed mineral crystal on Premier










and domed acrylic on '69


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

mjolnir said:


> My RLT Sub300T


Show / tell me (us) more Rob! Didn't know you had this one. Looks pretty cool...

Bigger than the Millennium Dome I give you the* ORSA MONSTRUM*!


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

I think most of my watches have domed crystals ..

*Breitling Superocean*

Difficult to capture due to the superb AR ..










*Omega 1957 Reissue Speedmaster*










*Eterna Kontiki 4 Hand*










*Seiko Tuna Can*


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

More than half of my watches have domes, I like domed crystals! Domed acrylic is my favourite, but having checked you really can't see the dome on any of my pics!


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

My Junghans Dato-Chron has quite a good dome:


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Not many domes in the collection, thsi is probably the best:


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Silver Hawk said:


> My Junghans Dato-Chron has quite a good dome:


 

Paul, I love that watch!!


----------



## bunchie32 (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

"Marvin":



Cheers


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

Stuart Davies said:


> Show / tell me (us) more Rob! Didn't know you had this one. Looks pretty cool...


Cheers Stu, It's my favourite watch.










I bought it from Jason ages ago but Roy put it together from an original Doxa Sub300t Dial, Hands and Mov't and a case he acquired from Zeno that is identical to the Doxa Sub250 case.

Even though it's not entirely original there's something about it that I love. I thought about buying another Doxa a while ago but realised that if I had two then i'd probably wear this one in preference to a newer, original one :huh: I suppose i'm just strange.

Unfortunately it's been poorly and Roy's been taking care of it for a bit. Looking forward to seeing it again 

Oh and Paul, I love that Junghans but I bet everyone says that


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

That's Brilliant Rob - thanks for sharing


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

*Baume & Mercier Capeland S XXL*










*Accurist automatic*


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Have got a couple, have to admit I do love a nice dome


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Another dome fan here, especially when it`s acrylic :thumbup:

I`ve loads but no photos that show them well enough 

Anyway here`s a few of my favourites....

*Longines Heritage Conquest, cal.L633 25 Jewels*










*RLT-20, FE cal5611 17 Jewels*










*Zeno Explorer ZN-01, ETA 2824-2, 25 Jewels*










Of course some mineral/saphire domes are quite nice too 

*Omega Railmaster, cal.2403 27 Jewel Co-Axial movement.*










*Oris Artelier ETA 2859-2 27 Jewels*










Flat is soooo boring


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

& some more...

Citizen 17 Jewels manual wind circa 1960s?












*Seagull `1963 Chinese Airforce` cal.ST19, 19 Jewels.*










*Samson Watch Co. 25 Jewels*










*Poljot Ocean `Komanderskie VMF` cal.3133 23 Jewels*










*Dolphin 24hr, Made in Russia, 35 Jewels* (unknown Chinese Auto Movement)


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

You can't see the domes, but:

Acrylics

Oris Big Crown Telemeter Chronograph










Sinn 356










Precista PRS-14










Precista PRS-53


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

Sapphires

Ball Master Engineer II Aviator










Breitling Superocean










Breitling Chrono Avenger










Longines Spirit










Omega Aqua Terra


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

Omega Seamaster GMT










Oris Miles Tonneau Day/Date










Oris Flight Timer R4118 LE










Stowa Marine










Precista PRS-20LE










I've got a Seiko Sumo inbound with domed mineral as well. I like domes


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

I love the acrylic on my 176.007, it's seriously deep. The pics doesn't catch it that well but you get the idea.










Cheers,

Gary


----------



## salmonia (Apr 25, 2006)

Triton Spitotechnique......










Certina DS PH 200m........



















FELCA Seascoper......


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Another deep acrylic.










Cheers,

Gary


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

This is the only dome in my collection.


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

Agent orange said:


> Another deep acrylic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought about posting my pics of that, Gary, but didn't because it's for sale


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Now here's a lovely dome :tongue2:










Sadly no longer with me :sadwalk:


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

A couple of Zeno divers










& a little Orsa










Cheers

Andrew


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

PhilM said:


> Now here's a lovely dome :tongue2:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was a photo Roy posted like that of the `20 that persuaded me that I `needed` to buy one :rltb:

BTW one day I will get the pepsi to complete the trio, mind you the price of recent ones sold has gone up somewhat from when Roy made them


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

well this thread took off!

I forgot the 20 was domed h34r: haven't worn either of mine for ages. h34r:


----------



## mjolnir (Jan 3, 2006)

Actually, Thinking about it this Gruen Electric has a domed acrylic too










as does this Royce.










and to be honest I don't wear either of them enough but I can't imagine parting with any :huh:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

oh dear.......with the exeption of the speedmaster......domes are just..........wrong..... h34r:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mrteatime said:


> oh dear.......with the exeption of the speedmaster......domes are just..........wrong..... h34r:




There`s heretic in our midst?!! 



Scone him I say!! SCONE HIM!!!









A fitting punishment for a baker :lol:


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

ah yes. and all originating from that good ol TV series


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

James said:


> ah yes. and all originating from that good ol TV series


I am afraid I can not remain silent on this subject. That's a cone, not a dome! :lol: I would like to get my hands on the Fiat though. 

Later,

William


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > oh dear.......with the exeption of the speedmaster......domes are just..........wrong..... h34r:
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

*Tissot Seastar 1000* - domed sapphire, AR on the inside.


----------

